# CD-Brenner einrichten ?

## mENSrEA

Hallo ich habe  wahrscheinlich ein kleines Problem, ich bekomm meinen IDE-Brenner nicht ans laufen, der Kernel sollte richtig kompiliert sein, aber cdrecord sagt:

Cannot open /dev/pg* .Cannot open SCSI-Device

Habe auch ein paar Howto gelesen komme da aber nicht mit zurecht kann mir vielleicht jemand schnell und einfach helfen. Ich benutze Gentoo Linux und der Brenner ist am zweiten IDE als Slave...

wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand von euch helfen könnte.

----------

## sesc

Hi,

das klingt doch nach einem Problem mit dem Kernel/Modulen. Überprüf das vielleicht noch mal. wenn du es als Module kompiliert hast, dann sollten die natürlich auch geladen sein (SCSI-Emulation support!).

Ciao

  Sebastian

----------

## moogli

Schau doch mal folgenden Thread an:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14302

und vor allen Dingen die Anleitung die Marvin-X empfohlen hat, die hat mir bei der Lösung meines IDE-Brenner Problems echt geholfen.

Gruß

Moogli

----------

## Konfuzius

 *mENSrEA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cannot open /dev/pg* .Cannot open SCSI-Device

 

/dev/pg??

Mein SCSI emulierender EIDE Brenner heisst /dev/sr1, was bitte ist denn pg für ein Device? Müsste nicht SCSI Generic sg sein??

Auf pro-linux.de war vor ein oder zwei Wochen auch ein ordentlicher Artikel, der das Einrichten der SCSI-Emulation recht gut beschrieben hat..

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf pro-linux.de war vor ein oder zwei Wochen auch ein ordentlicher Artikel, der das Einrichten der SCSI-Emulation recht gut beschrieben hat..

 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :Smile: 

Genau dieser Artikel wurde von mir gelinkt.

----------

